# CAAD9 vs SuperSix vs HiMod



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I realize the SuperSix is both lighter and (probably) more comfortable than the CAAD9, but for those of you that have miles on both, which one feels stiffer? Since the geometry is identical, safe to assume the bikes handle very similarly? If not, care to share your experiences? Also, are there any appreciable differences, aside from weight, when comparing the '08 SuperSix vs '09 HiMod?

Thanks,


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Jeff,

Did you get a chance to read the review from Fornaca 68 ? I believed he owns both System & Super Six and also have written a few indepth between the two.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I have both a CAAD9 and the 09 Super Six. 

Believe it or not, the Super Six seems stiffer to me, particularly in the front end. BB and seatpost, I cant feel any difference in stiffness. 

Then again...its all very subjective 

cheers


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

LeDomestique said:


> I have both a CAAD9 and the 09 Super Six.
> 
> Believe it or not, the Super Six seems stiffer to me, particularly in the front end. BB and seatpost, I cant feel any difference in stiffness.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I am just smoking crack, but isn't this (front end stiffness) more likely from the fork than the frame? Do you have the stock Ultra fork on the CAAD9 or something else?

Just curious  And whether or not we're talking bb30 or standard frames would also affect stiffness on the rear.

-Chris


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the standard fork on both. From my uneducated understanding, front end stiffness comes mostly from the head tube joint with the top and down tube.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

LeDomestique said:


> I have the standard fork on both. From my uneducated understanding, front end stiffness comes mostly from the head tube joint with the top and down tube.


I guess I'm even more uneducated!


----------

